# Solved: Print driver for remote desktop



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Foundations Server 2008 R2. The client is using XP pro and the printer is a RICOH Aficio MP 6001 with the RPCS driver. The printer is still not being carried over and I can see the 1111 event being logged that claims the server doesn't have the driver. I'm unfamiliar with the RPCS driver, is it problematic with remote desktop?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The client also has an HP laserjet 1200 that the server is detecting as an HP laserjet 1200 PCL. I installed both the PCL5 and 6 drivers and it is still not working. The logs are still generating 1111 errors.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Solved: apparently in x64 servers you install x64 drivers regardless of the architecture of the client machine.


----------

